

Design Discussion Principles – How to get your client to love your design - ThomPete
http://000fff.org/design-discussion-principles-how-to-get-your-client-to-love-your-design/

======
GavinB
As someone who's been the client in this situation a number of times, let me
offer two additional tips:

1\. Explain or reiterate the goals before you show the design--especially if
you're showing it to a larger group in the client company. If they don't know
what you're trying to achieve, they're much less likely to give comments out
of left field or try to rearrange everything.

2\. Keep in touch with your client. If you've been working on a project for 4
days with no contact, send an e-mail letting them know how far you've gotten
and if you're on track to make the deadline. This may not make your design
more likely to be accepted as-is, but you'd be surprised how much more likely
it makes the client to hire you again.

------
raiteria
One of the most esoterically challenging writer on the Professional Elements
of Managing Web ecosystems today.

~~~
ThomPete
Can you elaborate what you mean? :)

~~~
epochwolf
Possible reference to the heading “Know thy client and you know the real
project” in the article. I'm no expert in second person singular pronouns but
I do believe that sentence is an improper mixture of thy and you. (Reference:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thou>)

~~~
ThomPete
It is most probably.

That's it I am getting an editor.

